# Shame on me!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How could I possibly miss A3DFU's 200,000 miles birthday   

I looked today and noticed that I've now done 200,098 miles in what is the one and only car that still has the ability to put that, well known, typical TT-grin on my face when ever I drive it   

Happy belated birthday, A3DFU. May the two of us last another 200,000 miles together

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow - well done girl! Did you have the car from new?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

From new on 26th September 2000 with 34 miles on the clock. And all 200,098 miles, apart from perhaps 500 miles, were driven by me  
Until five years ago I also had A3DFU on tracks a few times per year. The only ones in this country I've not been on are Brands Hatch and Knockhill


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow impressive. Happy 200,000th birthday lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well done girl  ,,,, and car  
ps , out of interest,, would you like to post up any major work that you have had done ( eg, clutch Turbo, rings (omg ), obv cam belt etc, w/b , cv ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Below is the full article about A3DFU which I wrote for _absoluTTe_ 9, including all mods till that day. This needs to be done in two separate posts as there are too many characters for one post. And to see it in printing including some great pictures you need to get A9 :wink:



> Quite possibly the best known TT in Europe 
> 
> So, this is what you can read under my signature on the ********. But is it true? I believe so. Well I have to believe it because I'm told that A3DFU is the best know TT around many times over that I find it hard not to believe it. Now then, how did I get there? Or rather: how did A3DFU get there?
> Believe it or not, when I first saw a picture of an Audi TT in the Audi Magazine in 1998 (the one which you can get free from Audi UK) it did nothing for me at all. At that time I had only taken delivery of my Audi A3 Tsport a few months before (hence my reg plate) and I loved that car. I thought the TT looks crude and retro and I put the magazine quickly to one side forgetting about TTs altogether. Not for me I thought! Well, I can't have been more wrong.
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Since some four years A3DFU is a regular on the French cruises organised by Franck LeGlas, who runs ClanTT. The most enjoyable and remarkable French Cruise I took part in was the one in the French Alps starting near Lac Annecy, roughly 100 miles southwest of Lake Geneva. Everything was just greaTT: the accommodation, the weather the company, the roads - just everything! We started off in bright sunshine at 30+ Celsius and climbed some of the highest mountains in a convoy of 40 or so TTs from all over Europe. When we hit the snow at 2000 meters it was still a good 20 Celsius and sunny. The evenings at the French meetings are long, loud and a good few bottles of red wine are consumed. We have made many wonderful friends amongst ClanTT and it is Franck, Pascal, Marc, Philippe and Olivier who insist that A3DFU is the best-known TT in Europe! And who am I to argue? We have been to Rennes and Mount St.Michael with the French Clan, to Elsas Lorraine and to Brittany. And I'm sure that I'm forgetting some of the French Cruises Ron and I have been to. The astonishing thing about the French is that they are all car crazy! It happens time and again that "ordinary" cars move over to let the convoy of TTs go past (imagine this happening in this country: all you would get is a one-finger-sign!). Pedestrians stop and look at the cars going past, shopkeepers come out into the road and do the same and something I've never seen before was an old lady in her 70s bowing and applauding the passing TTs!!!!!! The only unfortunate thing that ever happened to me in France was earlier this year when my Snooper was confiscated by the police and I had to pay a €750 fine on top of that. I can't blame the French though; it was my fault for only removing the display unit but leaving the actual detector on the dashboard. A lesson learnt.
> 
> I won't go into any detail about the trip to the TT Assembly Line in Gyor/Hungary, which I've organised last year. It's been covered already. Only so much, we've driven approximately 4000 miles in two weeks and visited some of the best French wine areas, the car tuning company Abt in Germany, we stayed at the beautiful Lake Constance, drove along the highest mountain road in Austria and we stayed in excellent surroundings at a Hunting Lodge in Hungary from where we went to see the birth place of the TTs were they are being assembled. On our return journey we also went to Ingolstadt to see A4s being built and we visited the Audi Forum to part voluntarily with loads of £££s.
> Steve (TT Law) enjoyed the trip so much, that he organised a Bavaria trip this year to some wonderful German Castles (the Swan King's Castles) were we spent two nights in most enjoyable company, visited one of the castles, Neuschwanstein, and took a cable car up to the peak to enjoy the summer sunshine over a light lunch. Then some of the group went tobogganing while a few crazy people took to the (almost) icy cold lake for a relaxing swim followed by a most delicious dinner at our hotel. We went on to visit Abt again and carried on to Ingolstadt for a tour of the A4 and TT plants and, not to be missed, the Audi Forum, again, which is always a drain on the old wallet! And just in case anyone should wonder about driving on the continent, it's not much different to here. Newcomer to the TT and continental driving at the same time, Sue, (kiTTcaTT) had no problems what so ever and is keen to go back.
> ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Well done Dani and A3DFU


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's to the next 200000 miles Dani [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Mark and Dave 

I just re-read the article I've written almost nine years ago and it brings back so many fantastic memories, some I couldn't have mentioned at the time like, the visit to the horse guards organised by LakesTTer, the cruises round Scotland, two more visits to the Isle of Mann, driving Donnington, Nürburg Ring and so many other unforgettable meets


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I very occasionally see a yellow MK1 coupe locally - it looks stunning i have to say, particularly when the sun's out.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Dani and A3DFU. Shame you missed the moment - I've always missed mine too. Perhaps you could drive backwards to see it again but 98 miles is a bit likely to give you a crick in your neck so best not


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations to you both Dani! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for celebrating with us: I treated A3DFU to a tank full of Optimax today  
[and myself to a beer} :roll:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Well done. 
Interesting posts


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats to you and Yellow the second


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great read. Have you any pics? As I keep hoping to see some pics of this lovely TT

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats to you and Yellow the second


Errrrr' what's that 'second' bit :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paulj100 said:


> Great read. Have you any pics? As I keep hoping to see some pics of this lovely TT
> 
> Paul


Here you go:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Well done Dani be a few years before I can catch up with you .


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Dani; that`s absolutely brilliant ! 8)

The loyalty you have shown to your car over the years is commendable !


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

200,000 smiles on the joy meter! It's a car that realy repays the effort and care you put into it. Here's to plenty more to come.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

"Isle of Mann 2055"

Holy Christ it's a time machine, no wonder it's the best known TT in Europe


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The car looks great - those Audi rings and Quattro stickers really set it off! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Well done Dani be a few years before I can catch up with you .


You need to come out and play once more Wak; there are loads of cruises coming up. :wink:

I still have the hand scribbled note I found behind my windscreen wiper in St.-Malo saying "_Nice to see a friendly TT, Wak_"



dextter said:


> Dani; that`s absolutely brilliant ! 8)
> 
> The loyalty you have shown to your car over the years is commendable !


And the loyalty my car shows me 



Mark Davies said:


> 200,000 smiles on the joy meter! It's a car that realy repays the effort and care you put into it. Here's to plenty more to come.


You're right about the 200,000 smiles Mark 



brian1978 said:


> "Isle of Mann 2055"
> 
> Holy Christ it's a time machine, no wonder it's the best known TT in Europe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I always wanted to do time travel :roll:



igotone said:


> The car looks great - those Audi rings and Quattro stickers really set it off! 8)


Thank you  
Of course I would agree with you :wink:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!! very impressive!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well done Dani for a very informative read and a true testament to the car - 200,000 miles is quite an achievement.

One of the great things I always loved about your car was when on a cruise with you out front it was very easy to spot - great for when we were in convoy - I remember the first ever cruise I came on - my car was about 2 weeks old and I turned up and I thought to myself "I'm going to follow the yellow one" and see what this car can do.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

That's fantastic!

Well done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> wow!!!!!!!! very impressive!


She certainly is [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



mosschops said:


> Well done Dani for a very informative read and a true testament to the car - 200,000 miles is quite an achievement.
> 
> One of the great things I always loved about your car was when on a cruise with you out front it was very easy to spot - great for when we were in convoy - I remember the first ever cruise I came on - my car was about 2 weeks old and I turned up and I thought to myself "I'm going to follow the yellow one" and see what this car can do.


How could I ever forget the first cruise you came on Jonathan :wink: 
I still remember all the 15 cars parked outside my house, my neighbours in awe, the pre-cruise refreshments we had at mine, the roads we drove and of course your famous question at the finish point: the Cat&Fiddle :lol:



Stueyturn said:


> That's fantastic!
> 
> Well done


Thanks Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> 200,000 miles is quite an achievement.


Yes, it is and I owe thanks to my good friend John at this point for keeping her going when I doubted her


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Missing that milestone would really bug me Dani :lol:

Congrats


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> Missing that milestone would really bug me Dani :lol:
> 
> Congrats


Me too James. I confess that when A3DFU reached 100,000 miles I sang "Happy Birthday" to her


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

What a fantastic read! Congratulations to both you and A3DFU on achieving this milestone. 

Cheers
Viv. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Viv 

,,,,,, and I sang "happy birthday" to my car today while on a mini cruise


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How did your car feel amongst all the Minis?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Some years ago I 'met' a young lad and his Mini near Flash, the highest village in England. We did the 'usual' thing: stopped, had a chat and then that Mini followed me on a 15 or 20 miles sprint around the Pennines 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Well done Dani, congratulations!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jorge


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Blimey that is a big milestone

Well done Dani

regards

Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hey Andy,

long time no hear! How are you? How's the family? Bet the girls are almost as tall as you now :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Yes 10 and 9 now !

Hope your good to 

andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Yes 10 and 9 now !


That's just crazy! No wonder my hair is now grey: must be about 12 years then when you led the Thames cruise :roll:

And yes, thanks, I'm fine


----------

